# Keeping Gray Hair from Yellowing



## Aprill (Dec 7, 2007)

KMS and Nexxus make wonderful shampoos for gray hair to keep it from looking yellow and brassy. The trick is to lather up twice; once to clean your hair, and the second time, leave the shampoo in your hair for about five minutes. This allows the product to remove yellow tones. Next, before you style and dry your hair, apply about three cap fulls of Fanciful temporary color in White Minx. It has been a favorite for years due to its ability to bring out the brightness of gray hair. Remember, all these products will look PURPLE. They're supposed to; it's the chemical that brightens gray hair. Another great product is VO-5 smoother/conditioner for gray hair. Use only a dime-sized amount on dry hair to make your gray hair bright and manageable. If you smoke or swim in chlorinated pools, your gray hair will really be a challenge to keep bright.

Hair Coloring - Hair Tips


----------



## Ricci (Dec 7, 2007)

I might need this tip in 30 years


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 7, 2007)

I didn't know grays turned yellow.


----------



## monniej (Dec 7, 2007)

great article! thanks april! i think i'm going to try the vo5 product! i'm pretty lucky that my gray doesn't yellow, but it would be nice to have it look more silver than gray!


----------



## baqtrvl (Dec 17, 2007)

I have silver hair(I am 58). I am lucky as my hair as never been yellow. It is naturally silver and very shinny. Every couple of weeks I use a generic Clairol Shimmer Lights that I got from Sally's Beauty Supple. I don't use a lot of products in my hair. I get many many complements on my hair. I have thought of coloring it but when I mention it everyone including my beautition.


----------

